# Police Taser barbs removal, Police dog bites



## mxi4123 (Jul 30, 2013)

What is the ICD-9 DX (911.6, 924.10) and CPT codes for Patient who presents to Emergency Dept from Section 12 Police, 
Suicidal (V62.84), Police taser barbs (911.6, 982.5, E975) are removed in E/D from his chest (removed out from the muscle using traction) and multiple police dog bites (894.0, E906.0) to his calves. E/M = Critical Care.  E975 = LEGAL INTERVENTION (VS. ELECT CUR E925.8). There was no documentation indicating an incision to pull out the barbs, therefore, I will not use (86.05, 10121 or CPT = 20520)


----------



## Mojo (Aug 2, 2013)

I concur - no incision, no CPT for barb removal.

As for the dx codes, I'd use the open wound, complicated, since the barbs do not appear to be superficial and they are foreign bodies. 924.10 is a contusion code, 982.5 is invalid.

E974 seems to fit the injury E Code.


----------

